# SES Code Help



## junejune0605 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello... New user here


I just purchased a 2005 SE-R and I've been having an issue with the SES light coming on.

When I did OBD, it gives me P0300 Multiple/Random cylinder misfire.

I took it to the mechanic (which ripped me off $331), he said he checked everything, coils, spark plugs, relays, ect... So he said only thing could be that theres carbon buildup bla bla bla. so he did an induction flush.

Less than 24 hrs later, I get this code (again)...

The way the code starts off, rough idle at light and the SES light will flash. When I start moving the car, it goes away. Same thing at every light until it stays on permanently.

I checked with Nissan and there isn't a camshaft sensor recall.

I'm stumped, and I don't want to continue dishing out $$ without a fix.

Please Help...


----------

